# Reloading for AR's



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am in the process of reading my Sierra Vol. 5 reloading manual and was interested to see it has a special section for Service Rifles as my Hornady, Nosler, and Barnes manuals don't have this. After reading this section I am a little hesitant to start reloading. I have a DPMS LR-260 on order and have all my components ready to go. From what I have read there are some major differences in the loading I have been doing, all bolt action, and loading for an AR-10 type rifle. Have any of you experienced any difficulty in hand loading for your Service Rifles? How hard is it to get the right port pressures to cycle the bolt properly, but not too hard as to damage any thing? Are the gauges talked about in the manual really as necessary as they say, or are they just trying to sell products?(I assume they are under some sort of contract with RCBS, Lyman, and Redding, as they mention these products quite a bit in the manual) Any info will be greatly appreciated!!!!

Laite


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

If you set up your neck tension to be .003 and use a Factory COAL you should be in the money....

I wouldn't be too worried about the use of canalured boolits.

My .02$


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

The 260 Remington is a very accurate round.

I have been reloading for my AR15 .223 for a year now. I wondered
the same thing you are wondering when I got it.

I have had no troubles, but my AR15 has a 5.56mm NATO chamber
which is looser than a .223 chamber.
I am Full Length resizing my .223 cartrigdes.

As long as you follow the load data in the book and stay under 10% max
load, this data will cycle the bolt. Work up to the load you want or just
pick one from the book.

I usually don't chimp the bullet (just light touch). You will have to see
if there is bullet movement in the cases after firing anyways.

On thing you might consider are Small Base Dies. I don't know how
close to 260 Remington specifications is.
I know reloading for my 270 Bolt gun and 270 Lever Action I need SB
Dies, so there is no complications in chamber rounds from one gun to 
nother.

To reload you need the basics, like in a Reloading Set, which you
probably have now or close to it.

Another thing, invest in a good dial calipers, they are a must.
Do not get hung up on plate gages. The dial calipers come in handy
for every day uses also.

Good luck.


----------

